# Vera Bradley...New Colors



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just when I thought I was safe for awhile, Vera has to send me an email.  Three new colors.  Temptation.  I need to be strong, but I am so weak.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That Bali Pink is adorable! It's not one I'd usually go for, but that would be great for summer.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> Just when I thought I was safe for awhile, Vera has to send me an email. Three new colors. Temptation. I need to be strong, but I am so weak.


 LOL, hang in there.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Just when I thought I was safe for awhile, Vera has to send me an email. Three new colors. Temptation. I need to be strong, but I am so weak.


I have a cure - put your head in a Vera Bradley bag and take 10 deep breaths.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I love Bali Gold, and I now have birthday money burning a hole in my pocket (so no guilt!). Now I just have to decide...


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

DD said:


> I have a cure - put your head in a Vera Bradley bag and take 10 deep breaths.


Sometimes doing that doesn't help! I have to keep reminding myself only X-number of days until the outlet sale....


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

10 deep breaths makes you want to buy another one!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> 10 deep breaths makes you want to buy another one!


Oh, so that's why I have so many! Who knew?!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah those are the things in life they try to hide from you.............


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I was in a local store today and saw the new colors. The new bags were just being put out on the shelves. They were really pretty. I didn't buy any of the new ones. They had a forty percent off sale on some others and I bought one of those.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindergayle said:


> I was in a local store today and saw the new colors. The new bags were just being put out on the shelves. They were really pretty. I didn't buy any of the new ones. They had a forty percent off sale on some others and I bought one of those.


40% off!! Where? Where? Outa my way....


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if this was shared in previous discussions, but for the Vera Bradley lovers out there....
Browns On Fifth, a great website dealer, carries all VB and monograms them for free!
http://www.brownson5th.com/vera-bradley.html
No tax and free monogram and shipping based on amount of order. (75.00 for free shipping.) And the best customer service ever! Great communication either by email and/or phone. I ordered the medium cosmetic bags in various prints for our admins for admin day...all monogrammed. Big hit with the staff and the entire transaction was flawless.
You just need to visit the VB site, choose the pattern and style and call them. They also have discontinued styles on sale as well.
(The monogramming is done with thread color suggested by VB. Many choices...so pretty!)


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

The sale is at a store in Fulton , KY. called Cissy's.  I live in a nearby town in Tn called Union City.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindergayle said:


> The sale is at a store in Fulton , KY. called Cissy's. I live in a nearby town in Tn called Union City.


Oh, OK. Too bad. I thought I could shop online. Can I come visit you and go shopping?


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I 'm lucky that there is a Vera Bradley dealer so close to me. The town I live in is small,but it also has one place that sells them. They don't have as big a selection as Cissy's but they have some. Cissy's is also located in a small town. Somewhere you wouldn't expect to be able to buy them.  Memphis is about 120 South of where I live. Jackson is about 70 miles from me. Paducah, Ky  is about 70 miles from me. These are the closest places that have Malls to shop in. I go to Paducah more than the others. Hope you can find a place close to see the new bags.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindergayle said:


> I 'm lucky that there is a Vera Bradley dealer so close to me. The town I live in is small,but it also has one place that sells them. They don't have as big a selection as Cissy's but they have some. Cissy's is also located in a small town. Somewhere you wouldn't expect to be able to buy them. Memphis is about 120 South of where I live. Jackson is about 70 miles from me. Paducah, Ky is about 70 miles from me. These are the closest places that have Malls to shop in. I go to Paducah more than the others. Hope you can find a place close to see the new bags.


I have a nice store with a large selection near Baltimore, MD where I live but I spend part of the year in Florida and haven't found the equivalent here. There is a Hallmark card store that sells them but the selection is limited. I suspect my DH is glad of that.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was looking at the site and happen to notice they are looking for a Photographer to head their in house studio. 
I sent in an application just to see what would happen but really do not think I could live in a cold climate ever again...
I have also never worked other than freelance, so I do not know but I figured maybe some of the creative team would see my site and hire me as a freelancer...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I was looking at the site and happen to notice they are looking for a Photographer to head their in house studio.
> I sent in an application just to see what would happen but really do not think I could live in a cold climate ever again...
> I have also never worked other than freelance, so I do not know but I figured maybe some of the creative team would see my site and hire me as a freelancer...


*Oh...fingers crossed for you Octo, either way...in house or freelance. You are one talented woman *


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Oh, OK. Too bad. I thought I could shop online. Can I come visit you and go shopping?


I've done all my Vera shopping online recently (3 orders - to the point of my DH saying "again"??) Done now, but got some great deals - on the Vera website, the sale area. The selection is getting limited now, though.


----------

